# SuperiorPeptide 50% OFF ALL S.A.R.M's



## JJB1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*SUPERIOR PEPTIDE WEEKEND  S.A.R.M's  SALE!


THIS WEEKEND ONLY!!!(9/13-9/14) 
50% OFF ALL  S.A.R.M's!*​*
&#149; MK - 677
&#149; MK - 2866(OSTARlNE)
&#149; S - 4
&#149; LGD - 4033
&#149; GW - 1516(CARNlTINE)



CLICK ON MY BANNER FOR THE SALE 
USE COUPON CODE: 50SARMS50


Strongest S.A.R.M's on the market!


Experience what USA MADE high quality S.A.R.M's can do for your research!!!  


With Superior S.A.R.M's there is no competition!!!​*​


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 13, 2014)

*SARMS SALE 50% OFF!!!

PLEASE CLICK ON MY BANNER OR LINK AND USE CODE: 50SARMS50

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 13, 2014)

An amazing deal for our *SARMS *this weekend. I would stock up on MK-677 and LGD-4033 (I haven't used the others yet).


Use code *50SARMS50* at checkout for *50% off*. Click on my banner or use the following link to get to the website...


http://www.superiorpeptide.com/119.html


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 13, 2014)

It amazes me how strong SARMs are considering they don't negatively affect smooth muscle like AAS. According to medical studies there's no hematocrit increase from LGD-4033 and it's very strong!
MK-677 feels easily like 4ius of HGH per day off one 25mg dose.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*SUPERIOR PEPTIDE WEEKEND  S.A.R.M's  SALE!


THIS WEEKEND ONLY!!!(9/13-9/14) 
50% OFF ALL  S.A.R.M's!*​*
&#149; MK - 677
&#149; MK - 2866(OSTARlNE)
&#149; S - 4
&#149; LGD - 4033
&#149; GW - 1516(CARNlTINE)



CLICK ON MY BANNER FOR THE SALE 
USE COUPON CODE: 50SARMS50


Strongest S.A.R.M's on the market!


Experience what USA MADE high quality S.A.R.M's can do for your research!!!  


With Superior S.A.R.M's there is no competition!!!​*​


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 14, 2014)

You can't beat these prices guys, especially on the MK-677. Just took my morning dose (woke up late, was out last night )


*SARMS SALE 50% OFF!!!

PLEASE CLICK ON MY BANNER OR LINK AND USE CODE: 50SARMS50

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2014)

The SARM's 50% sale is nearly over. This is the time to try them out if you haven't. I know many have used MK-677 so they know how effective it is so this is your chance to stock up.

Use code 50SARMS50 at checkout for 50% off all SARMS. Click on my banner or use the following link to get to the website...

*SUPERIOR PEPTIDES WEBSITE*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 14, 2014)

Weekends almost over guys, don't miss out. 

*PLEASE CLICK ON MY BANNER OR LINK AND USE CODE: 50SARMS50

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you to all the members who have used us so far during this promo. You will all love your SARMS. 

Use code 50SARMS50 at checkout for 50% off all SARMS. Click on my banner or use the following link to get to the website...

*SUPERIOR PEPTIDES WEBSITE*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Can you say extension!? That's right sale has been extended, get it while you can guys. MK-677 and GW-1516 are my favorites, great for burning fat and staying lean!!


PLEASE CLICK ON MY BANNER OR LINK AND USE CODE: 50SARMS50

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 15, 2014)

Right now we have extended our SARMS sale till tonight. See below.

Also if anyone is trying to make a large order including more then just SARMS, shoot me a PM, I have a nice big discount for you!!!

*SARMS SALE 50% OFF!!!

PLEASE CLICK ON MY BANNER OR LINK AND USE CODE: 50SARMS50

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 15, 2014)

*The sale has been extended due to overwhelming demand! Click my banner and use code: 50SARMS50


If you haven't tried our MK-677 for around the clock HGH release via one oral dosing per day, or our LGD-4033 for AAS quality gains without the negative side effects of AAS, you have to take advantage of this opportunity!
*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 15, 2014)

*SUPERIOR PEPTIDE S.A.R.M's  SALE!


SALE EXTENDED DUE TO SPECIAL REQUEST!!!
50% OFF ALL  S.A.R.M's!*​*
&#149; MK - 677
&#149; MK - 2866(OSTARlNE)
&#149; S - 4
&#149; LGD - 4033
&#149; GW - 1516(CARDINE)



CLICK ON MY BANNER FOR THE SALE 
USE COUPON CODE: 50SARMS50


Strongest S.A.R.M's on the market!


Experience what USA MADE high quality S.A.R.M's can do for your research!!!  


With Superior S.A.R.M's there is no competition!!!​*​


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 15, 2014)

Sale is almost over. Remember hit me up if you want to make a large order including some other products...I have a nice big discount for you, I may include nudes as well 

*SARMS SALE 50% OFF!!!

PLEASE CLICK ON MY BANNER OR LINK AND USE CODE: 50SARMS50

CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 15, 2014)

Next person to PM me will get a huge discount. If you're serious about making a serious order, I'm serious about saving you a fuck ton of cash!!! Lets get it!!!

*CLICK FOR SUPERIORPEPTIDES.COM*


----------

